# Ayuda con teclado roland -70



## spanator (Dic 13, 2006)

Hola.

Vereis, tengo un teclado roland e-70 que aunque tiene tiempo le he cojido cariño.
El caso esque lo ensiendes y el altavoz izquierdo suena unos minutos y luego se apaga.
Si lo reseteas varias veces vuelve a sonar pero otra vez se apaga.

No tengo ni idea de elcetronica, asi que les estaria muy agradecido si alguien me podria decir que cosa falla para poder cambiarlo. Supongo que sera un chip o algun circuito. Estaria dispuesto a mandar fotos de los circuitos del teclado o lo que sea para ayudar.

Un  saludo y gracias.

josemarianoysuforeto@hotmail.com


----------



## thors (Dic 14, 2006)

chequea tu parlante
revisa si tiene soldadura fria
observa la temperatura del amplificador 
es todo 


tengo amigos musicos y no se la llevan con la electronica
sin conocimiento en electronica o electricidad es como charlar con un chino gangoso


----------



## spanator (Dic 14, 2006)

gracias por tu respuesta, lo unico es ¿que demonios es el parlante y lo de la soldadura fria?
Y dudo que sea el amplificador si esque el teclado lo lleva por dentro porque externo no tengo.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Apollo (Dic 20, 2006)

Hola spanator:

A lo que se refiere el compañero thors, es a la bocina interna del teclado (Si es que cuenta con bocinas). Encontré un Roland G-70 en la red. Si es este tu teclado parece (la foto es muy pequeña) que no tiene bocinas. Normalmente la falla está en los conectores de salida hacia tu amplificador, por el uso normal, o por jalones en el cable, los conectores se desoldan por dentro de la placa de teclado, necesitarías abrirlo y revisar  los las patitas de los conectores. En dado caso de que estén rotos o desoldados se necesita de un cautín para resoldarlos de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2011)

Hola, gente del foro, revivo el tema para no crear uno nuevo...el problema es que los tonos de LA y DO de la octava central (3era) del teclado Roland E-14 de mi amiga, fallan

es decir, suenan más fuerte que las demas, y a veces tienen una demora pequeña desde que tocas, hasta que suena


qué puede estar pasando? serán los sensores de esa octava?

desde ya gracias


----------

